# Anyone doing OE IVF in Prague at 40+? Which clinic and why?



## Desdemona (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi there, 

I'm considering doing my first IVF in Prague at the end of the summer, I'll be 41.  I have low AMH.  DH has been tested and there are no sperm issues.  I'm hoping to do OE at first. 

I'm going around in circles looking at websites of the clinics and reading reviews on forums.  If you chose a clinic in Prague - what were the deciding factors for you? I'm wondering are some clinics better than others when it comes to ladies of 40+, what made you choose your clinic and why? 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I can't help much with my personal experiences, but I think you would find lots of info here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0
and here egg donationfriends com/ivf-clinic-awards-2016-winners/ Good luck x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

